# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  بعدك..أنا لن أحب

## احلام

كيف أئتمن قلبي .. عمري ..على مثلهم ..؟
قرار نهائي
بعدك..
أنا ..
" لن أحب "
..
أجل ..
لهذا الحد .. أنا حزينة هذا اليوم ..
لهذا الحد .. تكدس البكاء في كل درجٍ من صدري ..
يشعلون فيّ ألف ريبة 
ويقولون :
" شحوبكِ هذا .. لن يعالجه إلا الحب " 
لاتترددي ..وغني من جديد ..!
..
ببساطة .. 
هل أحب ثانية ً .. ؟!؟
وأنا مازلت في كل ليلة ..
أتحسس موضع الصفعة الأولى على خدي !!
يعرقلونني من جديد
يهتفون :
" في حياة كل منا وهمٌ أول ..
اسمه الحب الأول "
يدخلونني في تفاصيل .. متاهات
كانت لاتقبل النقاش عندي ..
كيف أجيب .؟!
أأصدقهم .. أم أصدقك ..!؟!
كيف أنسى أول درس للحب علمته قلبي .. 
كيف سأعي درسهم ..
وأنا أستذكرك كل مساء !؟
..
لا أذكر بالتحديد ..
كم مرة أمسكني الخذلان من قميصي .. ومزقه !
ولا أذكر ..
كم مرة قبلّت جبين القدر .. ويديه .. لتكون لي ..
كم مرة .. سقط الدمعات مني ..
كحبات عقدٍ خرّت مغشياً عليها ؟!
أما دمعي على هذه الورقة ..
فهو ليس في دائرة الحسبان ..
لقد سقط " رغماً عني " .. بعد أكوام من وريقاتٍ عجاف .
...
قذفتُ بروحي ..
لتتدحرج على الأرصفه ..
" لا أريدها "
المفارقة أنها لم تمت ..!
لأن وفائي لك .. لم يمت .
...
يكرّرون :
" شحوبي هذا لا يعالجه إلا الحب من جديد "
ستشرق الشمس ..
وسأنسى !
ليس تماماً إنما .. مع البكاء بضع ساعات 
على أكتاف الأيام ..!!
انسى كل مايتعلق بك .. وأحبو من أول الحب ..
درّبت نفسي " كيف أحب "
وجئت أعرض ماتدربت عليه ..
لآخر وردة كانت تسمعنا
ارتديت أجرأ ثوب .. يجعلني أرددها بلا خجل 
أصبحتُ ألثغ كتأتأة طفل
" أ "
" ح "
" ب "
" ك "
أقولها بصوت خفي ..
أخبئها تحت الوسائد ..
أرتجف ..
أرتجف ..
حتى لا ألوث " حبك " المتسمر داخلي ..
عنيدة ! هذه الأحرف الأربع
لم تجتمع جيداً ..
لم تخرج لسواك !
...
كل شيئ يمكن إخفاؤه ..
إلا بصمات رجل تتحرك داخلي ..
كل شيء يمكن تكذيبه إلا
" رجولتك " !!
...
أستقيل أنا من الكلام .. والحياه !
بي الكثير من " تعب .. خَدَر .. أشياء أخرى "
كياسمينه ..
تخفي وجهها بين ركبتيها .. حين تخشى المطر !
كفراشة في زنزانة ..
يجبرونها على أن تنهض لتطير ..!!
ولا نافذة تطل على فضاء !
...
لن أستوعب الكلمة الطائشة
" شحوبي هذا لن يعالجه إلا الحب "
سأثبت لكم .. مع الأدلة
أنني الأكثر انهياراً من غيري !
الأكثر احتضاراً من غيري !
وأن الحب الأول ..
" ضرب من الذبح اللذيذ "
...
وأنت ..
يامن سلمتك قلبي ..
ستبقى أنت ..كلمتي الأولى في أول السطر ..
ستبقى الأوحد ..
الأجمل ..
الأنبل ..
وسأبقى أنا كما تحب !
أسمع .. ماتحب ..
أرتدي ماتحب ..
دون وعي .. أردد كلماتك
ابتساماتك ..
و الأشياء ..
كل الأشياء .. باقية كما تحب !
...
مازلت ياحبيبي أكتب لك
وبالحبر الأسود الذي تحب ..
قرار نهائي
بعدك
" أنا لن أحب "

----------


## ابوالشرع

*
موضوع رائع و مميز

يعجز لسان المرء عن مدح الكلام الجميل

سلمت يداك*

----------


## loona

كلمات رائعة ومؤثرة يسلمو على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## ajluni top

أبدعتي اختي
لكي مني التحيه والشكر :Eh S(7):

----------


## سماح

الفراق عن الأحبة امر موجع جدا ..

وأصعب شيء هي الذكرى بعد الفراق وان كانت ذكريات سعيده ..

احلام ابدعت قد لا تكفي ..لكنك ابدعت فوق كل الابداع

وتكلمت بلسااان كل من عانى من الفرااق وبعد الحبيب..

أشكرك ايتها الرئعه جدا احلام

----------


## وردة الخريف

*جميل هو الحب والأجمل هو الأخلاص لمن نحب..
بصراحة يعجز اللسان عن الكلام فهذه اللكمات معبرة جدا أشكرك اهذا الحس الرائع*

----------


## N_tarawneh

ستحبين ...
أعِلم ِ يا صديقتي بإنك لو فقدت الحُب ستحبين ...!!!
ولو جازك ِ العشق ستعشقين ...!!!
ولو هُجرتي ستهجرين ...!!!
وتشتعلُ في روحك الحرائق ...!!!
وقلبك الذي كان يشدو إليه بالحب سيمضي ...!!!
ولن يبقى منه سوى شريط ذكريات تُفرحُ وتُبك ِ ...!!!

******************
************
******
**
*

شكرا ً أحلام أبدعتي ...  :Smile:

----------


## احلام

> *
> موضوع رائع و مميز
> 
> يعجز لسان المرء عن مدح الكلام الجميل
> 
> سلمت يداك*


بل انا من تعجز عن شكرك اخي ابو الشرع على مرورك الجميل ..

احلام

----------


## احلام

> كلمات رائعة ومؤثرة يسلمو على الموضوع الجميل


loona.. شكرا لك على وجودك هنا ..  :Eh S(7):

----------


## احلام

> أبدعتي اختي
> لكي مني التحيه والشكر



  يا ابن عجلون .. ايها الطير المهاجر .. شكراً لأنك وضعت حقائبك هنا قليلاً واسترحت من عناء السفر هنا .. تحيه تليق بوجودك .. 

  كن بخير 

احلام

----------


## احلام

> الفراق عن الأحبة امر موجع جدا ..
> 
> وأصعب شيء هي الذكرى بعد الفراق وان كانت ذكريات سعيده ..
> 
> احلام ابدعت قد لا تكفي ..لكنك ابدعت فوق كل الابداع
> 
> وتكلمت بلسااان كل من عانى من الفرااق وبعد الحبيب..
> 
> أشكرك ايتها الرئعه جدا احلام


  فراشه الحرف  واميره الخواطر الذهبيه سماح .. الفراق ليس دائما فراق .. فكم من حبيب لا يزال يعيش مع حبيبه رغم افتراقهما .. فالفراق ليس نهايه الحب .. بل مرحله فرضت على الحبيبين عليهما التكيف معها وتفهمها وتفهم طقوسها ..واسرارها .. سماح .. شكرا لوجودك هنا .. واتمنى ان تنشري مجموعه كتاباتك في المنتدى فهي تستحق النشر .. 

احلام

----------


## احلام

> *جميل هو الحب والأجمل هو الأخلاص لمن نحب..
> بصراحة يعجز اللسان عن الكلام فهذه اللكمات معبرة جدا أشكرك اهذا الحس الرائع*


ورده الخريف ما اجمل وجودك .. 
تحيه لك واتمنى ان تتابعي مواضيعي دائما
احلام

----------


## احلام

> ستحبين ...
> أعِلم ِ يا صديقتي بإنك لو فقدت الحُب ستحبين ...!!!
> ولو جازك ِ العشق ستعشقين ...!!!
> ولو هُجرتي ستهجرين ...!!!
> وتشتعلُ في روحك الحرائق ...!!!
> وقلبك الذي كان يشدو إليه بالحب سيمضي ...!!!
> ولن يبقى منه سوى شريط ذكريات تُفرحُ وتُبك ِ ...!!!
> 
> ******************
> ...


نعم سأحب كل لحظه من عمري سأكون مغرمه .. وكل لحظه سأرسم قصه حب جديده .. ولكن دائماً معه هو .. فبعده .. وقبله .. ومعه .. لن احب غيره 

شكراً لوجودك الذهبي  .. سأسجله على شريط اذكريات 
احلام

----------


## ajluni top

> يا ابن عجلون .. ايها الطير المهاجر .. شكراً لأنك وضعت حقائبك هنا قليلاً واسترحت من عناء السفر هنا .. تحيه تليق بوجودك .. 
> 
>   كن بخير 
> 
> احلام



تسلم اختي عالكلمات الجميله :Eh S(2):

----------


## احلام

شكرا لك عجلوني توب على المرور من جديد ، ولا شكر على واجب  :Smile:

----------


## Hunter_of_Hearts

امضي في حياتك كما تمضي بك الأيام...

و حاولي ان تجدي من تقعي معه في قصة حب وردية من جديد...

فالأكيد ان لكل قلب في هذه الدنيا قلب اخر...

يحتويه و يحتضنه و يحافظ عليه...

و لكن لا تنسيى ان تنظري في مرآتك من فترة لأخرى لتشاهدي أثر تلك الصفعة المؤلمة...

فهذه النظرة لها فائدتين...

الاولى: ستدفعك الى حب الحبيب الجديد اكثر فأكثر لأنه يعوضك عن ايام قاسيه...

الثانية: سيبقيكي يقظة دائما و متنبهه حتى لا تتلقي صفعة اخرى..

بالتوفيق...  :Smile:

----------


## ذكرى

ابداع ابداع ابدع 
رائعه جدا كلماتك واسلوبك قوي

----------


## MR.X

سلمت يداكي يااخت احلام...... يعطيكي العافية...... :Eh S(21):

----------


## العالي عالي

ما بقدر ازيد اكتر من هيك 




> يا ابن عجلون .. ايها الطير المهاجر .. شكراً لأنك وضعت حقائبك هنا قليلاً واسترحت من عناء السفر هنا .. تحيه تليق بوجودك .. 
> 
>   كن بخير 
> 
> احلام

----------


## احلام

> امضي في حياتك كما تمضي بك الأيام...
> 
> و حاولي ان تجدي من تقعي معه في قصة حب وردية من جديد...
> 
> فالأكيد ان لكل قلب في هذه الدنيا قلب اخر...
> 
> يحتويه و يحتضنه و يحافظ عليه...
> 
> و لكن لا تنسيى ان تنظري في مرآتك من فترة لأخرى لتشاهدي أثر تلك الصفعة المؤلمة...
> ...



Hunter_of_Hearts  ..سعيده بردك جدا ..اتمنى ان يكون ذلك ..لكن أن تبداء الحياه من جديد مع شخص اخر ليس بتلك السهوله ، شكرا لك 

وشكرا ادمن على تثبيت الموضوع

----------


## احلام

> ابداع ابداع ابدع 
> رائعه جدا كلماتك واسلوبك قوي



شكرا ذكرى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## احلام

X_MAN_1S.....شكرا على ردك الرائع  :Smile:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## احلام

العالي عالي شكرا على ردك  :Smile:

----------


## صاحب القلم

احلام ...الكلمات تختنق قبل خروجها 

والعبرات تتحول نهرا من الدموع 

بعدك أنا لن أحب

ومع هذا

ما كان منه سوى الرحيل

وترك قلمها يسيل الحبر دمعا

فراق اشبه باقتلاع شجره اثمرت

واقتلعت من جذورها لتكون بلا فائده

برائه وصرخات أهات انسردت من بين كلماتك

آه آه آه من تلك الدمعات جرحت احلى الوجنات 



أنتي من يقول الكلمة ام انها من يقولك

اتيت هنا لأجلوا ناظري برسم حروفك الباهر

وأطرب مصغيا لعذب ألحانك الدامعـــــه

رقة الإحساس فيها

والشكوى الصادقه احتوتها

وعذب الكلام أجتمع فيها

وكل حرف له أحلى معنى حقا أكتمل فيك

إبداع في قلمك الذي يكتب بدم قلبك ودمع عينك


*كلنا أمل ان لا يلف هذا القلم نفسه حول مشنقة اليأس*

وأن يرجع لنا هذا القلم لنا صاخباحاملا أريج وعذب الكلام

وينير لنا هذا المنتدي الادبي كأسمـــه تماما

بأجمل الاحلام ..كما أنتِ

وتعيش اجمل الأحلام على صفحات العمر 

وصفحات الحب الآتيه 

سيجمعك القدر تحت ضوء القمر مع ذلك الفارس البعيد

عندها لن تحتاجين الرحيل للبعيد ستبقين اسيــــره له ودوما 

وهو كذلك

لن يصمد امام 

*أنا بعدك لن أحب*

تحققان حلمكما وتبنيان عالمكما وتهنئـان طول العمر 

واتمنى لك حياة سعيدة بلادموع ولا أحزان

وان تدومي لنا سالمـه

تحياتي

صاحب القلم

----------


## AMON

بعدك انا  لن احب 


اه ما اضعف الانسان حتى أنه لا يستطيع أخفاء جرحه

ما بالك يا زماني ما بال الناس ما بال ذاك القلب الضائع الحزين


حتى اننا لا نستطيع اخفاء الجروح



ولكن الاجابة بالصمت والكلام المحير افضل


لأن الحياة لا تعد بالجديد اجديد


بل

بالمفاجىء   القاتل 



هل هذا تشائم ام ماذا؟؟؟


لا أعرف سوى


انني لا اعدك بأن لا أحب


بل
لن أفكر بأن أقتل مرة اخرى****************

 :SnipeR (15):   :SnipeR (15):

----------


## ayman

كلمات جميلة عبرة حزينة  الخيانة لا تغتفر ..

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

ما شاء الله

صراحه ابداع

----------


## احلام

اخجلتني ردودكم ..شكرا لكم جميعاً 

صاحب القلم وامون وايمن وعبدالله

----------


## سماء مهزومه

سأثبت لكم .. مع الأدلة
أنني الأكثر انهياراً من غيري !
الأكثر احتضاراً من غيري !
وأن الحب الأول ..
" ضرب من الذبح اللذيذ "

خاطرتك تخدرني ..شكرا لك على (( انا بعدك لن أحب )) ..يبدو انك قد كتبتها بفارق زمني كبير فبعض الفقرات اقوى من البقيه لحد كبير ، لكنها لوحه كامله رسمت فيها مشاعرك ونفسك شكرا

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

*كلمات سُطِرت وخطّت من ذهب وأحرفها ليست إلا لألىء تبرق في سماء قلوبنا الأجاجة بالمشاعر
مشكووووووووووورة جداً حلو*

----------


## احلام

*عندما تصاب بصداع الذاكره..!!
وهلوسه فكر وخيال...
فذاك يٌعد من عوارض الاصابه..
بفكره جديده..
وبدايه لولاده قصيده...
حينها تمسك القلم ..
وتبدأ تخط ما يجول في خاطرك...
وترتب أفكارك..
وتنادي على أوراقك...
وتبتسم لأحزانك...

ترآ أن القلم من الحزن قد سآل حبره ..!!!!

فتتألم لما أصابـه...!!!


شكرا لكم*

----------


## N_tarawneh

أما آن لك ِ أن تنزعي هذا الثوب الكئيب يا أحلام ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## قصي طلفاح

[align=center]شكرا ابدعتي[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]رهييييييب عن جد رهيييييييييب

رائع جدا[/align]

----------


## الاء

كلام كتيرر حلوووو

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

عقدة أرسمها الآن !!
لا أستطيع حلها 
أحلام كيف أجازيك كلامك ق ت ل ن ي 
لكني أوافقك الرأي في كل حرف إجتمع ليرسم سطر ويكرر أنا لن أحبك ..
لأنك الصادقة في الحب ..فمن البديهي إذا أحببتي أنك لن تكررين القصة لأن طعم البرتقال المر يبقى عالقاً دوماً في الحلق وكذلك الحب!!!

                                                                                         المستحيل المنتظر
                                                                                           أماني النجار

----------


## زهره التوليب

فعلا رائع....ابداع...اكتر من رائع
اضم صوتي الى صوتك....أنا بعدك...لن أحب

----------


## sensitive

اراك امامي كل صباح....امام عيناي كعدسات لاصقة .......ارى خلالها  ولكنني لا اراك
أزلت العدسات اللاصقة ..........لكي ارى بوضوح .....لكي افكر .........ولكنني لا زلت اراك

----------


## the_roke2008

كيف احب ..؟ 
صرت في قلبي 
 دخيلا لا يغادر

مثل دمي 
تحرقني 
تعذبني 

كيف لي ان احب 


بعدك انا لن احب
لم تكن معي
لم تبقى في قلبي
لم تبرح مكانك 
  قد ملكت مني امري

لن اتركك 
بعدك انا لن احب
كيف هي المتاهات ؟ 
ومتى كان الحب 
طريق واحد
كخط مستقيم 
كهندسة الخوازمي
كخط بداية 
محفوف بنهاية 

كيف لي ان احب

وانا في  في متاهات 
اما دمعي على الورق
لقد سقط رغما عني 
لاكتب لك 
لاعبر لك
لاقص لك 
انا بعدك لن احب 
وقبلك لن احب 


ورغما عنك 


بعدك انا لن احب 


الا   أ نـــــــــــــــت...

----------


## the_roke2008

بانتظار ردك احلام

----------


## ريمي

انه موضوع رائع وجميل (بدون مغاوزة)والله  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العراب89

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو
 :SnipeR (8):

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]كلام عجز لساني عن التعبير عن بلاغته ولكن دموعي سبقتني الى التاثر به 
كلام رائع [/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قذفتُ بروحي ..
لتتدحرج على الأرصفه ..
" لا أريدها "
المفارقة أنها لم تمت ..!
لأن وفائي لك .. لم يمت .

----------


## بنت الشديفات

قرار نهائي
بعدك..
أنا ..
" لن أحب "
موضوع رررررررررررررررررررررائع 
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Rahma Queen

رائع " كلام جميل"
بس لاتجعلي حياتك وجهة شخص واحد فالكل فانٍ
 :Icon32:

----------


## مجودة

بعدك, أنا لن أحب...
وسيبقى حبي لك كما النجوم في السماء , كما الاسماك في الانهار ,كما الطيورفي السماء, كماالورد بين الازهار


أحبك... قرار نهائي

----------


## سوسنه

[rainbow]رغم حزني وألمي أصدقك اختي أحلام فبذور الحب الأول تنبت وتترعرع جذورها داخل القلب بقوة ليصبح من الصعب اقتلاعها ... حتى وان كانت هناك رغبة قوية تدفعك للنسيان ... 


في الحقيقه أحلام كلماتك جدا مؤثره وموجعه[/rainbow]

----------


## حبيب بدون حبيب

[align=center]صدق الشاعـــــــــــــــــــر ** وأختيار ذواآآق tslmalayadi[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يكرّرون :
" شحوبي هذا لا يعالجه إلا الحب من جديد "

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]لقد عجز لساني عن وصف ما قرأت

مبدعة يا انتِ[/align]

----------


## feras730730

جميل جداااااا

----------

